# 1997 Bianchi ti-megatube



## ctam

Just thought I'd share my latest build. This is a 1997 ti-megatube frame with full 1997 Campagnolo Record, ITM bar/stem, flite saddle, Campy clincher montreal rims. Tried to build it like the old Gewiss Ballan team bikes that Evgeni Berzin used to ride.


----------



## fux

Love it!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## merckxman

Excellent!


----------



## Unica

That's very, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duke249

That bike was the bee's knees when it came out. I still have the catalog from 1996 that I used to stare at for extended lengths of time. Good job on the build.

IIRC, the old Bicycle Guide also did a review of it. I still have that issue tucked away somewhere.

Nice ride.


----------



## ctam

Thanks for the compliments. Yeah, I have that issue of Bicycle Guide too - I've read the article on the Bianchi several times.

The saddle and stem took the longest to find.


----------



## SERVA

that's a beautiful bike. congrats in the build. where did you find the saddle?


----------



## SERVA

that's a beautiful bike. congrats in the build. where did you find the saddle?


----------



## ctam

Thanks. I got the saddle on ebay. You just have to keep your eyes open and be prepared to pay a pretty penny for one in good shape.

Here's one that sold recently.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270439812473&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

I think the buyer got a pretty good deal at $86US.


----------



## Warmonger

Awesome!


----------



## merckxman

Beautiful.


----------



## FatGut1

Outstanding!


----------



## cyclust

Celeste pedals. At any cost! Those Megas, to me, are one of the nicest ti frames ever built. And that one, my friend, is as nice a one as I've ever seen.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

A dream. Very very nice indeed.


----------



## aaronlowe

*Two Words....*

Bad Ass!


----------



## bnoojin

very nice. I remember drooling over my lbs's catalog back in '96. all it needs are some Shamal's.


----------



## ctam

Thanks! I have been keeping my eyes open for a set of shamals of the correct generation - I believe for 1997 they had 12 spokes and the old style freehub body. Those wheels still fetch a pretty penny on ebay...



bnoojin said:


> very nice. I remember drooling over my lbs's catalog back in '96. all it needs are some Shamal's.


----------



## KM1.8T

What was the last year for the Ti mega tube and any idea what they may be worth today? I have my eyes on one to build but curious on market value. This one has a Look fork with threadless steerer. Thanks.


----------



## ctam

KM1.8T said:


> What was the last year for the Ti mega tube and any idea what they may be worth today? I have my eyes on one to build but curious on market value. This one has a Look fork with threadless steerer. Thanks.


Not 100% sure. The first ti mega-tube appeared in 1995 and they were made in Italy by Bianchi. I think around 1998/9 the bikes were then made by Litespeed in the US. They probably didn't last much longer than 2000. After the mega-tube Bianchi still had titanium frames but they no longer used the bladed downtube.


----------



## kbwh

Magnificent restoration!

I have a '96 that is about to be decommisioned. The down tube has the weld seam along the top. The original fork was carbon with steel threaded steerer, but I replaced it after a pretty bad crash in 98. The only bits left from when the bike was brand new is the celeste painted frame, the brakes and the crankset. 
It's been a great bike but I do have the feeling of having used up a Ferrari.


----------



## meyers_gt

*Bianchi Ti Mega Tube frame*

Love that build up. I have been riding a Ti Mega Tube since 03 and it is a great frame. Out of curiosity has anyone else had major issues with the frame creaking. I have never been able to get rid of the creak from the BB area. I just went from an internal BB to an external BB and it has gotten quieter however now it looks like I have developed a crack in the seat tube, just at the top above the integrated clamp. Any ideas on if this is repairable? Cant think of not having her around even as just a commuter.


----------



## velomateo

Well done.


----------



## nick.m.rose

I'm a new megatube owner and I'm looking for any information whatsoever about the bike. I'm the third owner, and it's got full Campy Chorus 9 speed, wheelsmith wheels, and a threadless Chris King headset. There's a Kestrel carbon fork on it, but apparently it originally had a Look fork.

Any idea where I can get more information. Also, any idea where I can find that Bicycling Guide review?


----------



## melusive

wow, great job!


----------



## Patrick John Williams

Hi Guys, just picked up a frame that was listed as 1997. Owner said it was alloy, but sticker on seat tube says Columbus and Cromolly in bold print, and tubi rinforzati ( reinforced tubes), acciaio (steel) and doppio spessore (double thickened). My Italian is good enough to understand the words. Just need a bike guy to translate frame material. Bike also has braze-on front derailleur. Bike has mega tube and is Celeste color. Seat tube has made in Italy sticker and on bottom it reads construita del reparto corse. Can anyone help with this frame. Thank you. Also, on bottom of seat tube a small black sticker reads Racing BCOT. Help. What do I have.


----------



## mackgoo

Here's mine.

View attachment 268895


What tube set do you have? Could you tell me what the serial number is on the BB? Can some on scan me a copy of that 96 catalogue?

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick John Williams

Thanks for reply. My frame looks identical to yours except for the fork. I will send you info. later today. Thanks for the help.


----------

